# Hot Chicks!!



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

All this business talk is good and all, but I think we all really want to know how to work for more attractive clients. I know I do. So how do you get the hotties to call on you when they need service? Any good mailing list targets?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

gitnerdun said:


> All this business talk is good and all, but I think we all really want to know how to work for more attractive clients. I know I do. So how do you get the hotties to call on you when they need service? Any good mailing list targets?


Put up business cards in the bathrooms at singles bars, can't hurt. I used to do a lot of work on schools and the old nasty ladies in the offices would always try to hook me up with the new teachers. I often had several dates in the same week from those old bags (God bless their little hearts). Parking the van in front of a Lucille Roberts during lunch doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

gitnerdun said:


> All this business talk is good and all, but I think we all really want to know how to work for more attractive clients. I know I do. So how do you get the hotties to call on you when they need service? Any good mailing list targets?



Go work in L.A.. I used to work on houses and the hubbies would at work all day and night and their hot-L.A. wives at home all day so alone. They would set out shorts for me to go swim the pool, ask where to eat at exotic restaurants and then ask me to join them....wild place that is!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know what the rules are at your house, but my wife doesn't permit me to work for hot chicks. I just tell her they're all ugly. :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Years ago I did a remodel in a strip club, the apprentices spent more time peeping into the changing room than they did working, and the place didn't open till 6 PM.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm thinking the nursing industry. They are mostly women and as a group they will be on average as hot as any. Mostly younger gals. Probably ininhibited and you know they like pain.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

heh...I'm doing an estimate for a hot chick place right now or I would be if I weren't thinking about it.

The first question I asked was "Will the girls be there?":laughing:

(I'm doing the estimate for the experience...the GC is an out-of-state concern....not my cup of tassle.)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

cleveman said:


> I'm thinking the nursing industry. They are mostly women and as a group they will be on average as hot as any. Mostly younger gals. Probably ininhibited and you know they like pain.


Having done extensive research in this field, I found that while teachers are much more adventurous and uninhibited nurses are easier to get into.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

gitnerdun said:


> All this business talk is good and all, but I think we all really want to know how to work for more attractive clients. I know I do. So how do you get the hotties to call on you when they need service? Any good mailing list targets?


 
What about real estate chicks some of which dress like hookers?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> I don't know what the rules are at your house, but my wife doesn't permit me to work for hot chicks. I just tell her they're all ugly. :thumbsup:


 
I have the same problem. I sent one of my wifes co-workers to the manufacturer where i get my windows. the co-worker met my favorite Asian window salesperson Amy, she tells my wife. ohh and I met Amy... shes verrry pretty. I got an earful that night.


----------



## RopeaGoat (Sep 21, 2007)

Next time the wife complains that I've got a few extra pounds on me I'll have to tell her it's for her protection and the safety of our marriage.:laughing:


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hot Chicks!*

:laughing:Humm. I once had a really hot looking lady in her late 30's to early 40's offer sexual favors for payment. I was like no mama. I told her she could post date a check for the comming Friday. She was a good looker too, but cheating on the wife isn't my cup of tea. I never told her either. I can hear her already, SO did you almost score with another customer today????:laughing:


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

AMEN to that 3kings ,

No matter WHAT we do ,,we are going to hear about it . I don't run around either , yet I know better then to ever use the words " attractive " and "customer " in the same conversation .

It's a No-Win ,,,,


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not suggesting cheating. It's just that I've had my fill of retired, card-playin', chain-smokin', filthy, cheap people. I would at least be happy if they were easy on the eyes! Hooker lookin' real estate ladies are all over SW Florida, that works okay, but they seldom want to spend any money. I know a few nurses, I'll hand some cards out to them, maybe with a discount coupon. There has to be a niche market to good-lookin' women with deep pockets!

Maybe there is and you guys are holding out on me?


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I dunno, man, when I go prowling, it's usually *after* I take a shower and *not* in my work clothes. I prefer HO's who both work (I'm anti-social that way). A hot chick hanging around the jobsite's just gonna get sawdust in her bikini (plus she'll have to run me to the hospital when I cut off a finger 'cause I was watching her instead of my saw!)

Don't know that there's a secret stash of hot clients - maybe check out your local millionaires, they usually have hot wives!

Silly thread! Funny, but silly...

Mac


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Maybe high-end salons and spas?


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's legal, but maybe you could advertise that you offer a discount to young hot women because it makes your job that much easier. Also there is a local company in town here that uses the slogan " Let us check your shorts" and the owner's last name is "Johnson" :no:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

are you sure thats not 

'let us remove your shorts" 

Ive seen that van around


----------



## MIbeachbuilder (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok guys... here it is. IMOHO....


if you want hot chicks for clients you need to get a photo of a HOT guy with his shirt off and sweating ....with a big tool belt on....and put it on your business card AND THEN pass it out at the bars, hospitals, etc...(if you think YOU are the hot guy, please get a second opinion of yourself BEFORE putting your sweaty self on a business card. PLEASE! Us not so hot chicks like to look at the cards too! :thumbsup:Otherwise, buy a stock photo, it doesnt hurt if you are a volunteer firefighter and have the outfit....)

just sayin...................


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

Hit the bar with a Carhart and a carpenters pencil in your hat. Works every time. What do you do? I am a carpenter maam. Really can you fix this? Yes maam I can. Come over and take a look at this for will ya honey? Yes maam I will!


----------

